# roof pitch / tying off



## vos

I was watching some roofing videos and all the guys had harness but went tied off. Dose the pitch of the rood determine if you need to tie off or not?


----------



## lavigne

Always tie off, no matter the height or pitch. I am a sider and as soon as I am on any roof I tie off.


----------



## bristown

It depends on the pitch, its 4:12 for commercial and its higher for residential, but the OSHA requirements for residential are changing now.


----------



## katoman

It's got nothing to do with roof pitch. Rather, how high are you off the ground. 10' or more you need to be tied off.


----------



## bristown

I cannot put the osha url for residental construction into this reply because I haven't been on this site long enough, but if you go to osha.gov type in "residental" in the search box it will take you to the residental construction code which is only a couple pages long. However if you are commercial construction that would not apply. Residential has much more leeway at present than commercial.


----------



## FramingPro

katoman said:


> It's got nothing to do with roof pitch. Rather, how high are you off the ground. 10' or more you need to be tied off.


does that go for floors and stuff, because i see some guys with harness framing and sheathing 2nd floors, it doesn't seem all that practical, if it is the law im in trouble , i was framing the 3rd floor roof without one


----------



## knucklehead

I think it is 6' foot


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

bristown said:


> It depends on the pitch, its 4:12 for commercial and its higher for residential, but the OSHA requirements for residential are changing now.


Where i'm at you gotta tie:furious: flat or 12/12 even on a sub floor i gotta tie:furiousr put up a hand rail with a 24"and a 42" hand rail



katoman said:


> It's got nothing to do with roof pitch. Rather, how high are you off the ground. 10' or more you need to be tied off.


 6' in hawaii:furious:



knucklehead said:


> I think it is 6' foot


yes it's 6' out here too but if your a kid on a skateboard you roll off a 8' concret drop with no protection on in a city skate park and thats fine:furious: fen dumb a laws and asle lawmakers:furious:


----------



## bristown

STD 03-11-002 is OSHA's directive for residential construction. This can apply to you even if its not a "house", by type of construction and end use. 

Anyway this directive goes into affect June 2011. It replaces the old directive which allowed contractors to not tie off on certain things like setting trusses. That all changes in June when this new directive goes into effect. 

Basically everyone falls under OSHA 1926 standard now. Tie off or you better have the paper work required to back up what your doing. Fines now are per person caught without protection on, not grouped anymore.


----------



## vos

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Where i'm at you gotta tie:furious: flat or 12/12 even on a sub floor i gotta tie:furiousr put up a hand rail with a 24"and a 42" hand rail
> 
> 6' in hawaii:furious:
> 
> yes it's 6' out here too but if your a kid on a skateboard you roll off a 8' concret drop with no protection on in a city skate park and thats fine:furious: fen dumb a laws and asle lawmakers:furious:


Yea but you sine a waver frist lok


----------



## bristown

*roof pitch/tying off*

....and if your in a state thats controlled by OSHA (some states have their own plans like Va, Wa, Or) its 6' fall distance. If your on a scaffold its 10' where Fall protection starts.

If you get in a pinch or in danger of OSHA fine's they have free consultation programs that will help you fix your issues, and keep you from getting a programmed inspection for at least a couple years.


----------



## FramingPro

I think they set it soo low because they know people will fall, its just like the speed limit its at 100 because they know people will go 120, if it was 120 they would go 140.. they know people will push it and when they do they would fall from a lower height


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

vos said:


> Yea but you sine a waver frist lok


 Not in hawaii, city owned parks with no rule enforcement


----------



## scraigc

*Fall protection for anything over 6'
*

*§ 1926.501 Duty to have fall protection.*

*(13) Residential construction. Each employee engaged in residential construction activities 6 feet (1.8 m) or more above lower levels shall be protected by guardrail systems, safety net system, or personal fall arrest system unless another provision in paragraph (b) of this section provides for an alternative fall protection measure.
*


----------

